# Breeding/History Help!



## Pokeyjoe10 (12 July 2012)

Hi all just wondering if anyone can help me with some breeding history for my 16.1hh ISH skewbald mare!!? 
Her sire is Doranstowns Hallo (ISH S1) and her dam is Curry Lady (ISH Supp)?
His dad was Hallo and his mum Coumroe Lady, her sire and dam are not recorded. 
My mare was born on the 1st July 2004 in Longford, Ireland. She came over here to England 3 years ago as a 5 year old to a dealers in Bedfordshire I know she had hunted as a rent a horse type for 2 years previous to her arriving over here. 
Any information on her or her dam/sire would much appreciated! 
Thanks guys


----------



## PFM22 (17 July 2012)

Her sire was a Grade B Showjumper - this will give you brief info...
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10450840

http://www.irish-sporthorse-sales.net/equestrian_services1.htm

There are some videos of him on YouTube too.


----------



## PFM22 (17 July 2012)

Her sire was a Grade B Showjumper - this will give you brief info...
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10450840

http://www.irish-sporthorse-sales.net/equestrian_services1.htm

There are some videos of him on YouTube too.
He is now deceased.


----------



## Pokeyjoe10 (17 July 2012)

Thanks so much I will have a look. 
You say he is deceased - i don't suppose you know when or why? 
Thanks again


----------

